# The latenight thread



## Tanked

Who else is a late night surfer.. I usually don't get on till around 10pm(alto the last week has been weird as far as my schedule ) but who else lurks late at night


----------



## ameekplec.

You know I am! I usually hit the hay around 230am, so I'm lurking till then


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> You know I am! I usually hit the hay around 230am, so I'm lurking till then


Just like me I suppose.. I hate sleeping, seems like a waste of time


----------



## planter

I'm normally here all night.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> I'm normally here all night.


Work a night shift or just nothing better to do  either way I'm happy I'm not the only late nighter.


----------



## planter

I work all night


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> I work all night


That sucks.. What do you do for a living, I always love hearing about other careers


----------



## twoheadedfish

would you guys please keep it down? i'm trying to sleep over here.


----------



## Tanked

twoheadedfish said:


> would you guys please keep it down? i'm trying to sleep over here.


 The man has spoken.. shows over folks


----------



## ameekplec.

psst. I love how this post currently has 9 replies and 10 views.

I'm an insomniac. It happened because I stayed up till 4 am 2 weeks straight finishing a paper. And, now I can't sleep at a normal time.


----------



## conix67

I thought this was a post from yesterday.. I mean the day before..

I wouldn't consider this a late night yet.. let's get together about an hour later.. don't expect me to be around though


----------



## planter

try working nights for a few years. Then get back to me on sleeping patterns.  LOL. Last week I amost fell asleep eating diner @ 6:00pm on a Sunday


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> psst. I love how this post currently has 9 replies and 10 views.
> 
> I'm an insomniac. It happened because I stayed up till 4 am 2 weeks straight finishing a paper. And, now I can't sleep at a normal time.


I find I can really focus on what I need to do late at night.


conix67 said:


> I thought this was a post from yesterday.. I mean the day before..
> 
> I wouldn't consider this a late night yet.. let's get together about an hour later.. don't expect me to be around though


Its 1am on a weekday.. Common planter got cake and ameekplec just picked up a 26oz of Jack


----------



## ameekplec.

That's just for me. What are you guys having?


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> That's just for me. What are you guys having?


Um well thank, you kinda left us in a tough spot here ameekplec.. asshole


----------



## planter

Jacks not for me..

Johnny black now your speaking my language


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> Jacks not for me..
> 
> Johnny black now your speaking my language


Jack and coke.. common ma man that stuff can make the worst night one to remember


----------



## planter

I perfer it straight and neat. 

Jack and coke is a classic


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> I perfer it straight and neat.
> 
> Jack and coke is a classic


Straight  .. I cant handle the after taste of jack


----------



## planter

Funny, I can't handle the after taste of coke


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> Funny, I can't handle the after taste of coke


 First time I've ever heard that...were talking cola right


----------



## planter

Tanked said:


> First time I've ever heard that...were talking cola right


LOL yes I'm talking cola.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> LOL yes I'm talking cola.


lol, just making sure... Do you prefer Pepsi or just all together hate cola?


----------



## planter

I am just fond of the taste of any cola. I'll drink it but I'd rather a bottle of water or juice. The gas and sugar in it leaves me burbing and thristy. Mixed with Jack or Rum is preferred any day of the week.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> I am just fond of the taste of any cola. I'll drink it but I'd rather a bottle of water or juice. The gas and sugar in it leaves me burbing and thristy. Mixed with Jack or Rum is preferred any day of the week.


oooo a little white rum and pepsi/coke give yah a nice warm on them cold nights  ... have you tried vitamin water? is delicious, pick up a bottle if you havent tried it


----------



## Chris S

Man, this thread made me need a smoke.

Brb.


----------



## Chris S

Ok, goodnight now


----------



## Tanked

Chris S said:


> Ok, goodnight now


Later bro


----------



## planter

good idea I'm going for a smoke.


----------



## Dennis

planter said:


> good idea I'm going for a smoke.


Hmnn.... I wonder if there are any "smokeable" aquarium plants?


----------



## Sunstar

Dennis said:


> Hmnn.... I wonder if there are any "smokeable" aquarium plants?


Perhaps they're water weeds.


----------



## ameekplec.

Tanked said:


> Jack and coke.. common ma man that stuff can make the worst night one to remember


Oops, I must have passed out after that. lol.


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> Oops, I must have passed out after that. lol.


 I'll tell yah some people's kids


----------



## Ciddian

awee.. i used to be a latenighter... I did a 4:45pm to 3:45 am shift but it was absorbed into dayshift to save cash. So now i am days 

I'll try to stay up late sometime for you guys ^^


----------



## Tanked

Ciddian said:


> awee.. i used to be a latenighter... I did a 4:45pm to 3:45 am shift but it was absorbed into dayshift to save cash. So now i am days
> 
> I'll try to stay up late sometime for you guys ^^


Awesome.. Join in on the festivity's, word is ameekplec is gonna post his drag pics


----------



## Cory_Dad

I love drag racing!

What's he running, a rail, super stock, modified, funny car?


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> I love drag racing!
> 
> What's he running, a rail, super stock, modified, funny car?


You race?.. hell I'll race yah


----------



## Cory_Dad

To old to race now.

Used to love watching the drag races and do some stupid street racing as a kid. I grew up and got all of that out of my system.

Now I do other stupid things like breed fish...


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> To old to race now.
> 
> Used to love watching the drag races and do some stupid street racing as a kid. I grew up and got all of that out of my system.
> 
> Now I do other stupid things like breed fish...


 Don't get me started on street racing.. its an addiction way more fun than the track


----------



## Cory_Dad

Ok be that way. I won't. In fact I'm going to bed.

Night, night all.


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> Ok be that way. I won't. In fact I'm going to bed.
> 
> Night, night all.


 I feel so lonely


----------



## ameekplec.

Ok, here with 2 60's. The party's in the bag.


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> Ok, here with 2 60's. The party's in the bag.


:lickslips:  What can I bring


----------



## planter

no party is complete with out pizza


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> no party is compete with out pizza


Ahhh the man of the hour has arrived.. hows worky going?


----------



## planter

what do you think? I had the time to find those pics online


----------



## Katalyst

And here I thought I was the only GTA vampire.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> what do you think? I had the time to find those pics online


 lmao were you work I'll stop by with a 6pack, bucket of wings and pizza .. Here if your really bored check this out http://hardcoretv.info/cat/24.html dont worry its work safe.. king of the hill if you enjoy that show


----------



## Tanked

Katalyst said:


> And here I thought I was the only GTA vampire.


 Good night or good morning


----------



## planter

Thanks but I can't open it. They have a good media filter here. 

I work near 427 and finch


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> Thanks but I can't open it. They have a good media filter here.
> 
> I work near 427 and finch


 
Aww well that sucks.. did you try using a proxy server? usually gets around low key security systems 

Hey planter how are my plants looking so far

I left the cups on cause I'm not sure off how I'm gonna set them up as off yet


----------



## planter

Looking good. They appear to look very strong and healthy. Where did you get them?


----------



## ameekplec.

Looks like hygro siamensis? It's going to get big big big!!! Separate them now...move one over by about 2 -4 inches. don't worry, in 2 weeks it'll have filled in.

I'm starving and my head is throbbing. Where's the pizza?


----------



## planter

ameekplec. said:


> Looks like hygro siamensis? It's going to get big big big!!! Separate them now...move one over by about 2 -4 inches. don't worry, in 2 weeks it'll have filled in.
> 
> I'm starving and my head is throbbing. Where's the pizza?


Page 5 LOL


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> Looking good. They appear to look very strong and healthy. Where did you get them?


 Great!.. Was kinda worried about them dying but this puts my paranoid mind at ease. Got them from Big Al's in Whitby



ameekplec. said:


> Looks like hygro siamensis? It's going to get big big big!!! Separate them now...move one over by about 2 -4 inches. don't worry, in 2 weeks it'll have filled in.
> 
> I'm starving and my head is throbbing. Where's the pizza?


 You guessed that right on the money.. these suckers fill out that much eh?

They seem to be helping in my cycling process, no cloudy water.. and ammonia and nitrates are low  hope that's a good thing

Wouldnt mind a pizza myself.. pizza pops will half to do!


----------



## planter

plants are great for keeping your water clear. I've never had a planted tank with cloudy water.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> plants are great for keeping your water clear. I've never had a planted tank with cloudy water.


Awesome!

A fully cycled tank should have zero ammonia and low nitrates right?


----------



## planter

yes 

ammonia - 0
nitrite - 0
nitrates 0 should be present.

how long have you been cycling the tank?


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> yes
> 
> ammonia - 0
> nitrite - 0
> nitrates 0 should be present.
> 
> how long have you been cycling the tank?


Just over a week.. Everything seems over half way there tho


----------



## ameekplec.

If you have nothing in there, what I like to do is a small system stress test. Put some flake in, let it rot. Your tank should be able to handle the ammonia/nitrite/nitrate cycling. If it can handle a bit of waste without going haywire, you're in the clear, and start your engines....slow.

BTW, the hygro is going to look totally different in a few weeks IME. A lot of it is emersed grown, and then submersed, so it totally changes. Hope it looks good, since a few species are bunched together and sold as h. siamensis.


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> If you have nothing in there, what I like to do is a small system stress test. Put some flake in, let it rot. Your tank should be able to handle the ammonia/nitrite/nitrate cycling. If it can handle a bit of waste without going haywire, you're in the clear, and start your engines....slow.
> 
> BTW, the hygro is going to look totally different in a few weeks IME. *A lot of it is emersed grown, and then submersed*, so it totally changes. Hope it looks good, since a few species are bunched together and sold as h. siamensis.


I feel like a total dummy talking to you boys  whats that mean??

I can build a motor but I cant build a fish tank


----------



## ameekplec.

Emersed growth means when the actual leaves/growing part of the plant is not actually underwater, but out of the water. Out of water most plants take on a very different look and function differently (like get O2 and CO2 from the atmosphere, instead of the water).

Good night. I have a class to teach at 8:30 am.


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> Emersed growth means when the actual leaves/growing part of the plant is not actually underwater, but out of the water. Out of water most plants take on a very different look and function differently (like get O2 and CO2 from the atmosphere, instead of the water).
> 
> Good night. I have a class to teach at 8:30 am.


 Could have just said they grow tall out off the water..

Thanks once again for your insightful help ameekplec , I don't know were my tank would be without you and planter 

Good luck


----------



## planter

How are you cycling the tank now?


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> How are you cycling the tank now?


I have my heater at 77*F, Air pumping along with the filter running 24/7 with my two plants and my coralife 50/50 bulbs on from 5pm too 3am 

O The water is also mixed with water conditioner


----------



## planter

are you feeding the tank with a source of ammonia?


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> are you feeding the tank with a source of ammonia?


 didn't know I had two.. So I should pick up a small fish or two so there's a small load on the bio system creating the bacteria I want?


----------



## planter

I cycled my first tank using pure ammonia. no fish, water changes, no stress. Google "Fishless Cycling" 

You can also seed a tank using a filter or gravel from an established tank. Much faster to cycle this way. There are other ways to cycle a tank but these are the easiest and most cost effective way's IME.

It can take six weeks to fully cycle a tank.

The problem with using fish is you have to keep testing the water and changing the water to try to keep the ammonia level high enough to build bacteria yet low enough so that it does not kill the fish.


----------



## Sunstar

I am tired. I am too twitchy to sleep and too tired to paint. 

I am cycling a tank and the nitrites are currently quite high. No animals in the tank, other than micro-organisms...


----------



## Cory_Dad

1 week?! That's all?!

Put a couple of drops of liquid ammonia in the tank, test for ammonia and make sure it's green than test the next day for nitrite and nitrate. If you get a reading then you're on your way. If NH3/4 is still green and NO2 ond NO3 is 0 then sit back, have a beer (case) and wait some more...

Planter's hit the nail on the head with his post.

One way around it is to get some bacteria juice from a friend;s filter (you do have friends, don't you?) to seed your filter. Helps a lot. I think Nutrafin (or is it Tetra) claims it has a product that will seed your filter too. Never tried it.

Why am I still up?

Night night all (again).


----------



## Sunstar

I've used cycle, the stuff for seeding. I took a scoup of water from my main tank to the cycling one to hopefully throw in the right flora.


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> 1 week?! That's all?!
> 
> Put a couple of drops of liquid ammonia in the tank, test for ammonia and make sure it's green than test the next day for nitrite and nitrate. If you get a reading then you're on your way. If NH3/4 is still green and NO2 ond NO3 is 0 then sit back, have a beer (case) and wait some more...
> 
> Planter's hit the nail on the head with his post.
> 
> One way around it is to get some bacteria juice from a friend;s filter (you do have friends, don't you?) to seed your filter. Helps a lot. I think Nutrafin (or is it Tetra) claims it has a product that will seed your filter too. Never tried it.
> 
> Why am I still up?
> 
> Night night all (again).


The tank it self isnt brand new I bought it off a lady that was using it 3days before I bought it.. I have washed with Aquarium salt and filled with water.. Could this be affecting my readings


----------



## planter

Hi Tanked, 

I haven't had a moment to take a pic of that 5 gallon tank yet. I will try this weekend. If you end up picking the tank up I could give you some filter media to seed the tank for you. 

You might as well add the ammonia now though. Make sure the ammonia you buy is pure. No scents or additives.


----------



## Cory_Dad

I'd take take the deal Planter is offering. Best way to seed a tank for cycling.

(Didn't I say I was going to bed?)


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> I'd take take the deal Planter is offering. Best way to seed a tank for cycling.
> 
> (Didn't I say I was going to bed?)


Yea, get the fuck outta here


----------



## ameekplec.

lol

Defo go with the old media. It's basically like firestarter for your filter.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> I cycled my first tank using pure ammonia. no fish, water changes, no stress. Google "Fishless Cycling"
> 
> You can also seed a tank using a filter or gravel from an established tank. Much faster to cycle this way. There are other ways to cycle a tank but these are the easiest and most cost effective way's IME.
> 
> It can take six weeks to fully cycle a tank.
> 
> The problem with using fish is you have to keep testing the water and changing the water to try to keep the ammonia level high enough to build bacteria yet low enough so that it does not kill the fish.


Looks like this is the way I'm going to half to go.

I'm reading about fishless cycling as we speak 



Sunstar said:


> I am tired. I am too twitchy to sleep and too tired to paint.
> 
> I am cycling a tank and the nitrites are currently quite high. No animals in the tank, other than micro-organisms...


I just dont understand why mine is according to the book were A cycled tank should be but yet its impossible since its only been a week 



planter said:


> Hi Tanked,
> 
> I haven't had a moment to take a pic of that 5 gallon tank yet. I will try this weekend. If you end up picking the tank up I could give you some filter media to seed the tank for you.
> 
> You might as well add the ammonia now though. Make sure the ammonia you buy is pure. No scents or additives.


Hey no worries planter your the one doing me a favor 

Thank you sooo much once again planter, I hope I can get down there soon .I hate waiting for things to work them selfs out 

Ill get some pure ammonia tommorow!


----------



## Sunstar

Claude's tank took barely a week to cycle fully. but I had a mature filter in it.


----------



## planter

Tanked. your tap water might have nitrates already in it. That may be why the tank might seemed cycled. The plants might also have absorbed what little ammonia you may have had in the tank. If you never added fish or a source of ammonia then it's not cycled.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> Tanked. *your tap water might have nitrates* already in it. That may be why the tank might seemed cycled. The plants might also have absorbed what little ammonia you may have had in the tank. If you never added fish or a source of ammonia then it's not cycled.


 You just gave me an idea... Ill test the water for all things right now


----------



## Sunstar

here's a source of ammonia.....Which is always on hand, especially for a guy  don't shoot me for suggesting it... Morning tinkle. Not in your tank, but a couple drops should be enough.


----------



## Cory_Dad

LOL!!!!

Reminds me of the Cheech and Chong movie 'Up in smoke'. The opening scenes are priceless.

Shoppers Drug Mart sells ammonia.

Would you people please stop posting and let me get to bed!


----------



## Sunstar

NO, we won't stop posting.


ALso, for a bit of information. A bit of tinkle works amazing for starting that compost heap. it gets REALY hot. I clocked the temp around 60C the one time.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> Tanked. your tap water might have nitrates already in it. That may be why the tank might seemed cycled. The plants might also have absorbed what little ammonia you may have had in the tank. If you never added fish or a source of ammonia then it's not cycled.


Pure ammonia it is then.. let the fun begin tomorrow night  
might get a gold fish just for the hell of it.. throw it in cory dad's tank when im done 


Sunstar said:


> here's a source of ammonia.....Which is always on hand, especially for a guy  don't shoot me for suggesting it... Morning tinkle. Not in your tank, but a couple drops should be enough.


Lmao!!!.. cause mom wouldn't be wondering why I'm dumping piss in my fish tank



Cory_Dad said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> Reminds me of the Cheech and Chong movie 'Up in smoke'. The opening scenes are priceless.
> 
> Shoppers Drug Mart sells ammonia.
> 
> Would you people please stop posting and let me get to bed!


Thanks Cory dad.. Ill pick some up on the way to work in the Am, along with a "magazine for you  " and a redbull for me 

Get outta here before I punch your dentures threw the other side of your head


----------



## Sunstar

I am gonna try to go to bed. 

good morning


----------



## Chris S

Just put plants in your tank. If you plant it heavily, you can put fish in the next day.

Fishless cycling is a waste of time =P


----------



## planter

Urine, bad idea. Theres more in urine then just ammonia. 

Don't bother with the gold fish. No sense in buying fish that you know you don't want.

Sit back and relax. Add the ammonia that's really all you can do right now.

I have done my own tests with bacteria starters and they do work. I cycled a tank in under a week once. Results vary though there is no guarantee it will work. It all depends on how fresh the bottle is and at what temps they are stored at.


----------



## ameekplec.

Chris S said:


> Just put plants in your tank. If you plant it heavily, you can put fish in the next day.
> 
> Fishless cycling is a waste of time =P


I second this wholeheartedly.


----------



## Chris S

plants *cough* plants!


----------



## planter

Chris S said:


> Just put plants in your tank. If you plant it heavily, you can put fish in the next day.
> 
> Fishless cycling is a waste of time =P


That's known as a silent cycle. Normally I would agree but Tanked has never grown plants or kept fish. If for some reason the plants die off in a week or two he could lose both the plants and fish.


----------



## Chris S

I can't think of any reason for them to die off really...

If you need some hygro polysperma, I have lots - you can use it to cycle your tank, then pitch it (I do this sometimes). If you can't grow polysperma, just give up now


----------



## Tanked

Chris S said:


> Just put plants in your tank. If you plant it heavily, you can put fish in the next day.
> 
> Fishless cycling is a waste of time =P


lol.. I'm just trying to grow the 2 I have never mind 15-20 



planter said:


> Urine, bad idea. Theres more in urine then just ammonia.
> 
> Don't bother with the gold fish. No sense in buying fish that you know you don't want.
> 
> Sit back and relax. Add the ammonia that's really all you can do right now.
> 
> I have done my own tests with bacteria starters and they do work. I cycled a tank in under a week once. Results vary though there is no guarantee it will work. It all depends on how fresh the bottle is and at what temps they are stored at.


Well I guess its luck of the draw. Im going to try the ammonia first and If i fail miserably I'll go plants 

How many oz/ml of ammonia daily?

thanks 



ameekplec. said:


> I second this wholeheartedly.





Chris S said:


> plants *cough* plants!


 There expensive to kill, water inst



planter said:


> That's known as a silent cycle. Normally I would agree but *Tanked has never grown plants or kept fish*. If for some reason the plants die off in a week or two he could lose *both the plants and fish*.


 Bingo!.. not the results I'm after 


Chris S said:


> I can't think of any reason for them to die off really...
> 
> If you need some hygro polysperma, I have lots - you can use it to cycle your tank, then pitch it (I do this sometimes). If you can't grow *polysperma*, just give up now


 Better question... Wtf is that?


----------



## ameekplec.

You have some hygrophila siamensis, he has hygrophila polysperma. Just a different species of the same family of plants.

IMO, you've taken a good step with the plants. Just a few will really help the cycle either way.


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> You have some hygrophila siamensis, he has hygrophila polysperma. Just a different species of the same family of plants.
> 
> IMO, you've taken a good step with the plants. Just a few will really help the cycle either way.


Thanks.. I may pick up two or three more, I just don't want too be overwhelm when this is all still so new..

If someone would have told me 2mounths ago setting up an aquarium was hard I woulda called them stupid.. now I call them experienced .


----------



## ameekplec.

Tanked said:


> If someone would have told me 2mounths ago setting up an aquarium was hard I woulda called them stupid.. now I call them experienced .


Well, people with experience generally were or in many cases, still are, stupid. Stupid enough to open a door into their head.


----------



## blossom112

Glad to see im not the olny that cant sleep  
I want to but a million and 1 things to do tomorrow .
Someone coming tomorrow to view the last puppy we have .
And trying to get everything together for tomorrow's salt water sale .
Setting up a 5.5gl fry tank , the goby fry are paitently waiting for water movement and food im sure !
Thinking i need glue for frags because i just know eric dont want 30 bux's he wants frag's .
Then the FW .......OMG i should do a W/C as we put in the new L134 plecos ..............WHY do we have to sleep ?????
And poor parrot needs out of the cage!!!!
And its already 2am


----------



## Chris S

Tanked said:


> Thanks.. I may pick up two or three more, I just don't want too be overwhelm when this is all still so new..
> 
> If someone would have told me 2mounths ago setting up an aquarium was hard I woulda called them stupid.. now I call them experienced .


Plants, I find, are actually pretty cheap! I throw out so many, as I am too lazy to even make a thread to sell or give them away.

The best way to start a planted tank is to just jump right on in - in fact, it is far easier to ward off algae problems if you plant densely at first, as opposed to bit by bit.


----------



## ameekplec.

Amen!

Fill it up first, and then you'll like have less problems. It works.


----------



## planter

I have some plants that I can donate as well. Nothing special some crypts and java moss. If you want them.

The more plants you have the better no doubt. But you should still add a source of ammonia and have the tank seeded. 

you need only a few drops of ammonia at first. use your test kit and try to stay within 2-4 ppm of ammonia. Test it a few hours after you add the ammonia. Wait a few days then test agian. If it drops the plants are doing it's thing and the cycle is on it's way.

BTW this hobby would be no fun if it was easy. You can never run out of things to learn and try.


----------



## Cory_Dad

planter said:


> Urine, bad idea. Theres more in urine then just ammonia.


Especially true for Tanked....


----------



## Tanked

Chris S said:


> Plants, I find, are actually pretty cheap! I throw out so many, as I am too lazy to even make a thread to sell or give them away.
> 
> The best way to start a planted tank is to just jump right on in - in fact, it is far easier to ward off algae problems if you plant densely at first, as opposed to bit by bit.


Lol!!! Pitch em my way ... I picked up another plant Same one as I have already in the tank! She's A comming boys  


planter said:


> I have some plants that I can donate as well. Nothing special some crypts and java moss. If you want them.
> 
> The more plants you have the better no doubt. But you should still add a source of ammonia and have the tank seeded.
> 
> you need only a few drops of ammonia at first. use your test kit and try to stay within 2-4 ppm of ammonia. Test it a few hours after you add the ammonia. Wait a few days then test agian. If it drops the plants are doing it's thing and the cycle is on it's way.
> 
> BTW this hobby would be no fun if it was easy. You can never run out of things to learn and try.


  Planter your my tanks hero..I managed to score 5gallons of tank water from A guy I met in the pet store also picked up that ammonia added 1/2tsp and shes now alive!!! All levels are comming up and PH is slowly going down 

Thanks planter I'll have too drop by some day and pick up those plants  thanks so much



Cory_Dad said:


> Especially true for Tanked....


Nuh uh


----------



## planter

LOL no worries. I had a lot of help when I started out. 

Pay it forward.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> LOL no worries. I had a lot of help when I started out.
> 
> Pay it forward.


Hopefully one day I can 

In the mean time I'm going to steal you knowledge and tank water


----------



## Shattered

Damn, guess those of use who sleep miss out on the great plant deals. And fun jokes... 

That's it, I now resolve not to sleep again.


----------



## Cory_Dad

You wish, get a life. I'm still looking for mine...


----------



## Tanked

Evening boys


----------



## planter

Hey instead on getting an old tank how about checking this out.

I have a 120 that I'm going to see this guy next week. These are great tanks trust me I had one made before.

http://www.kwas.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=9539

Let me know if you want one of these or my old 5 gallon. BTW the 5 gallon is plastic these are all glass.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> Hey instead on getting an old tank how about checking this out.
> 
> I have a 120 that I'm going to see this guy next week. These are great tanks trust me I had one made before.
> 
> http://www.kwas.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=9539
> 
> Let me know if you want one of these or my old 5 gallon. BTW the 5 gallon is plastic these are all glass.


 Thanks for the heads up but they wont let me view the forum(everythings locked), Whats the cost of a 5gallon? ...

Thanks


----------



## planter

five bucks for a five gallon

same price for a ten gallon

Here is the list/thread

I have the following fishtanks & terrariums for sale cash and carry, these NEED to go ASAP I need the space, the sizes and prices are as follows,

12"L x 6"W x 7.5"H - 9 tanks available - $4 each may have lids for all these 2.5 gallon tanks.

14.5"L x 13.25"W x 12"H - 10 tanks available - $5 each

20"L x 10"W x 14"H - 4 tanks available - $5 each

24"L x 12"W x 17"H - 6" x 6" overflow in back corners, 2.5" hole drilled in bottom of them - 10 tanks available - $18 each

30"L x 12"W x 12.5"H - 5 tanks available - $15 each

Brand new but has cracked bottom, Pentagon (Diamond) terrarium 20.5" High x 14"L back panels x 13" front panel x 5" End panels - $20

Brand New terrariums with black trim and locking screen lids - 13.5"L x 13.5"W x 8"H with tempered side and end panels, very durable tanks. - 50 tanks available - $50.

brand new Jebo tank with flour. canopy(silver) w/8 bulbs(10,000K bulbs)
117'L x 24"W x 30"H with bracing tank has a crack at left end panel has been repaired with false end panel can be hidden with the right cabinet or creativity - $1800 OBO tank has never seen water. - will deliver for $250 (NO STAIRS) Amazing tank. 1 year warranty offered as well.

The following are used fishroom tanks, but all have been rebuilt!

35"L x 18"W x 9.5"H 10mm glass with sliding glass lids, top trim only, 5/8" hole for overflow drilled in right ends, some have a 1/2" hole patched on back panels. - 16 tanks available - $25 each

24"L x 18"W x 9.5"H 10mm glass, no trim, no lids, 5/8" hole for overflow drilled in right ends, 10 tanks available - $18 each

Will do a bulk deal if all tanks of each size are purchased at once.
these tanks need to go so we can make room for our grand opening displays and such in the fall.

Contact me via email - [email protected] or PM or call 519-826-1718 (please leave detailed messege)


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> five bucks for a five gallon
> 
> same price for a ten gallon
> 
> Here is the list/thread
> 
> I have the following fishtanks & terrariums for sale cash and carry, these NEED to go ASAP I need the space, the sizes and prices are as follows,
> 
> *12"L x 6"W x 7.5"H - 9 tanks available - $4 each may have lids for all these 2.5 gallon tanks.*
> 
> 14.5"L x 13.25"W x 12"H - 10 tanks available - $5 each
> 
> 20"L x 10"W x 14"H - 4 tanks available - $5 each
> 
> 24"L x 12"W x 17"H - 6" x 6" overflow in back corners, 2.5" hole drilled in bottom of them - 10 tanks available - $18 each
> 
> *30"L x 12"W x 12.5"H - 5 tanks available - $15 each*
> 
> Brand new but has cracked bottom, Pentagon (Diamond) terrarium 20.5" High x 14"L back panels x 13" front panel x 5" End panels - $20
> 
> Brand New terrariums with black trim and locking screen lids - 13.5"L x 13.5"W x 8"H with tempered side and end panels, very durable tanks. - 50 tanks available - $50.
> 
> brand new Jebo tank with flour. canopy(silver) w/8 bulbs(10,000K bulbs)
> 117'L x 24"W x 30"H with bracing tank has a crack at left end panel has been repaired with false end panel can be hidden with the right cabinet or creativity - $1800 OBO tank has never seen water. - will deliver for $250 (NO STAIRS) Amazing tank. 1 year warranty offered as well.
> 
> The following are used fishroom tanks, but all have been rebuilt!
> 
> 35"L x 18"W x 9.5"H 10mm glass with sliding glass lids, top trim only, 5/8" hole for overflow drilled in right ends, some have a 1/2" hole patched on back panels. - 16 tanks available - $25 each
> 
> 24"L x 18"W x 9.5"H 10mm glass, no trim, no lids, 5/8" hole for overflow drilled in right ends, 10 tanks available - $18 each
> 
> Will do a bulk deal if all tanks of each size are purchased at once.
> these tanks need to go so we can make room for our grand opening displays and such in the fall.
> 
> Contact me via email - [email protected] or PM or call 519-826-1718 (please leave detailed messege)


Are you heading down that way planter???, If so if you wouldn't mind picking me up those too I'd forever be in debt to you.. I'll just pay pall you $50? for the tanks and for your trouble? 

At those prices I might as well buy another 20G and the 2.5G just for fun 

Thank you.


----------



## planter

Tanked said:


> Are you heading down that way planter???, If so if you wouldn't mind picking me up those too I'd forever be in debt to you.. I'll just pay pall you $50? for the tanks and for your trouble?
> 
> At those prices I might as well buy another 20G and the 2.5G just for fun
> 
> Thank you.


LOL take it easy bud. Remember you need all of the equipment as well.

no problem I will pick them up for you Thursday.

No need to paypal. Pay me when you get them.

At these prices there really is no risk in buying them.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> LOL take it easy bud. Remember you need all of the equipment as well.
> 
> no problem I will pick them up for you Thursday.
> 
> No need to paypal. Pay me when you get them.
> 
> At these prices there really is no risk in buying them.


Lol I can't resist..

Thanks bud, cant express how much I appreciate it, and not to worry the 20G wont be setup for a while until my current tank is 100% but the 2.5 might be something I have to try.

Benin reading about tanks with there only filtration as plants and wouldn't mind given her a go my self in a 2.5


----------



## planter

I'd stick to a 20 for plants. I find it difficult to keep the tank stable with anything less then that. 

PM me a list once your sure of what you want. I expect to see him Thursday morning.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> I'd stick to a 20 for plants. I find it difficult to keep the tank stable with anything less then that.
> 
> PM me a list once your sure of what you want. I expect to see him Thursday morning.


lol more debating to do  ... I'll sleep on it, and send you a pm tomorrow after work( more than likely just the 20G tho)

Thanks again planter


----------



## planter

Don't worry it's no trouble at all. I'm going to see him regardless.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> Don't worry it's no trouble at all. I'm going to see him regardless.


lol I know, I know.. I just feel guilty for not being able to help you out in anyway.


----------



## Tanked

"Yawn" evening yall


----------



## ameekplec.

Evening Gents.

The usual for you?


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> Evening Gents.
> 
> The usual for you?


CC on the rocks if you would be so kind


----------



## planter

double JW black no ice. I need a good kick. I picked up a new carmera and I am trying to figure out how to use it.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> double JW black no ice. I need a good kick. I picked up a new carmera and I am trying to figure out how to use it.


O, cool what model/brand?


----------



## planter

fuji finepix s700


----------



## ameekplec.

Nice. Will be expecting some good shots of your tanks.


----------



## planter

That's the only reason I bought it I told the wife that we needed a new "family" camera. 

funny how the old one "just stopped" working.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> fuji finepix s700


sweet, how many mega pixels?


----------



## Cory_Dad

Hey guys.

Finally moved the C. atropersonatus back into a quarantine tank while I figure this whole thing out.

Nice camera btw. Digital is fun but it's the manipulation and printing the flumuxes me. Give me the old film, a darkroom and an enlarger and I'll be happy...


----------



## Cory_Dad

Oh, and I see you guys are into the hard stuff. Young kids. I just had a Lasko beer, from Slovenia. Interesting hop aroma when you open the bottle but after that it's down hill. Still, it's better than 'Blue' or 'X'. <shudder>


----------



## Tanked

shouldn't you be sipping on a warm glass of milk, soothing yourself to sleeping?


----------



## Cory_Dad

Heh, you really are cruisin' for a bruisin'. 

I just found a beer that is in the same class as the afore mentioned Canadian beers standard, A Russian Baltika beer. The best thing I can say about it is, it's cold, it's carbonated, it's got alcohol in it and it say 'beer' somewhere on the label.


----------



## Cory_Dad

@Planter, those are pretty insane prices. I'm glad Tanked jumped on them otherwise I'd have some splanin' to do to my wife. ;-)


----------



## Chris S

Nothin' wrong with a Blue!

I do love Carlsberg...I'm almost hitting those years too...


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> Heh, you really are cruisin' for a bruisin'.
> 
> I just found a beer that is in the same class as the afore mentioned Canadian beers standard, A Russian Baltika beer. The best thing I can say about it is, it's cold, it's carbonated, it's got alcohol in it and it say 'beer' somewhere on the label.


 I dont have a problem with causing senior abuse

lol never even heard of that crap, is it worse than American water, I mean beer. 


Cory_Dad said:


> @Planter, those are pretty insane prices. I'm glad Tanked jumped on them otherwise I'd have some splanin' to do to my wife. ;-)


 kind of excited for my second tank.. altho it's gonna have to be put on hold for a while, so that I can figure out my current tanky 

O and dont worry she was filing for a divorce anyways


----------



## Sunstar

HOly primus. I took a nyquill tonight. I spent the past three hours vibrating like a jackhammer. tired out of my mind an dunable to sleep. I think that wild effect is leaving my system. What a rush ;P


----------



## Cory_Dad

Sunstar said:


> HOly primus. I took a nyquill tonight. I spent the past three hours vibrating like a jackhammer. tired out of my mind an dunable to sleep. I think that wild effect is leaving my system. What a rush ;P


<looks about, totally confused> A woman, vibrating? A jackhammer? Wah?

Anyway, I'm just over a cold myself. Nyquil does me in; I'm dopey all the next morning (Ok, Tanked, insert smart ass comment here: __________________________________).

Good to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## Cory_Dad

@Tanked

I'm trying all kinds of different beers from the LCBO. Found some really nice stuff, and some duds.

I was on a quest to find the best honey lager this summer. It's Sleemans. Everything else is, well, let's just call it beer.


----------



## Sunstar

Cory_Dad said:


> <looks about, totally confused> A woman, vibrating? A jackhammer? Wah?
> 
> Anyway, I'm just over a cold myself. Nyquil does me in; I'm dopey all the next morning (Ok, Tanked, insert smart ass comment here: __________________________________).
> 
> Good to hear you're feeling better.


I think I can actually sleep now. I just felt... weird. heh, when I shake violently I say I'm vibrating like a jackhammer.


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> <looks about, totally confused> A woman, vibrating? A jackhammer? Wah?
> 
> Anyway, I'm just over a cold myself. Nyquil does me in; I'm dopey all the next morning (Ok, Tanked, insert smart ass comment here: __________________________________).
> 
> Good to hear you're feeling better.


lmfao.. not even gonna touch it  


Cory_Dad said:


> @Tanked
> 
> I'm trying all kinds of different beers from the LCBO. Found some really nice stuff, and some duds.
> 
> I was on a quest to find the best honey lager this summer. It's Sleemans. Everything else is, well, let's just call it beer.


 Whaa???? sleemans!, my pop buys that $54/case crap.. Lemmie tell yah nothing leaves a nasty after taste in your mouth like Sleeman honey lager.


----------



## Cory_Dad

Tanked said:


> lmfao.. not even gonna touch it
> 
> Whaa???? sleemans!, my pop buys that $54/case crap.. Lemmie tell yah nothing leaves a nasty after taste in your mouth like Sleeman honey lager.


A guy walks into a bar and tells the bar tender:

"Give me 10 glasses of Sleemans Honey Brown".

Bartender looks at him and figures he's a nut but they guy gives him the cash so, what the heck.

Anyway, they guy starts downing the glasses of Sleemans one after the other.

Bartender says:

"Hey man, the way you're downing those glasses of Sleemans Honey Brown you must be trying to drown your sorrows or celebrating".

Guy says to the bartender:

"Had my fist blow job today".

Bart tender says:

"Congratulation! Here, let me give you one on the house".

Guy says:

"If 10 don't wash the taste away, then 11 certainly won't either!"


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> A guy walks into a bar and tells the bar tender:
> 
> "Give me 10 glasses of Sleemans Honey Brown".
> 
> Bartender looks at him and figures he's a nut but they guy gives him the cash so, what the heck.
> 
> Anyway, they guy starts downing the glasses of Sleemans one after the other.
> 
> Bartender says:
> 
> "Hey man, the way you're downing those glasses of Sleemans Honey Brown you must be trying to drown your sorrows or celebrating".
> 
> Guy says to the bartender:
> 
> "Had my fist blow job today".
> 
> Bart tender says:
> 
> "Congratulation! Here, let me give you one on the house".
> 
> Guy says:
> 
> "If 10 don't wash the taste away, then 11 certainly won't either!"


 LMFAO!!!!!!! that's funny shit right there, lol thanks for the laugh I'm grinning ear to ear


----------



## ameekplec.

Oh man, good night.

I just saw one of my shrimp pounce on a copepod and eat it. Time for bed.


----------



## planter

good night ameekplec. Don't know what a copepod is, but it sounds cool


----------



## planter

who's ready for round 2


----------



## Cory_Dad

planter said:


> good night ameekplec. Don't know what a copepod is, but it sounds cool


Tiny little crustacean, also known as a cyclops.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copepod


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> Tiny little crustacean, also known as a cyclops.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copepod


Lazy shit, get too wor.. o wait, Retirees


----------



## planter

Cory_Dad said:


> Tiny little crustacean, also known as a cyclops.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copepod


thanks 

Saltwater is a total mystery to me.

Pretty quiet tonight.....


----------



## Sunstar

the cyclops remind me of some japanese advert with racoons that have giagantic nads. I kid you not. I have no link, but there is something out there that has cute, cuddly animals with gigantic nads. It's the females with those huge egg sacks.

I blame this post on Nyquil.


----------



## ameekplec.

Sunstar said:


> the cyclops remind me of some japanese advert with racoons that have giagantic nads. I kid you not. I have no link, but there is something out there that has cute, cuddly animals with gigantic nads.


It's called a tanuki (badger).









I've been to a factory where they make them. And a town/area that makes boatloads of them. And yes, I have seen ones as big as this.

Edit: that's not me in the photo. Just googled and found this fellow.


----------



## planter

That's awesome.

If I ever win the lottery I'm getting one of those bayboys for the front lawn.


----------



## Sunstar

*explodes into a shrill fit of giggles and hacking coughs* don't make me laugh at this hour!


----------



## Riceburner

almost time for me to go to sleep.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Cory_Dad

Tanked said:


> Lazy shit, get too wor.. o wait, Retirees


Not me buddy boy. Still got a ways to go. Besides, customers and wife wouldn't let me.


----------



## Cory_Dad

planter said:


> thanks
> 
> Saltwater is a total mystery to me.
> 
> Pretty quiet tonight.....


They aren't just in SW. If you take water from one of your FW tanks and use it to start another tank with no fish, after a week or so you'll see some in the new tank. I posted a few picks on this forum a week or so ago.


----------



## ameekplec.

planter said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> If I ever win the lottery I'm getting one of those bayboys for the front lawn.


We have one in our kitchen...the basket is a chopstick/napkin holder....not quite that tall though.


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> Not me buddy boy. Still got a ways to go. Besides, customers and wife wouldn't let me.


 god... I don't even wanna think about how far it is for me

Anywho, decided to go 75%sand 25% gravel.. give it that natural look 

So as I sit here washing it in a bucket I wounder to myself.... how the hell do I tell when its washed


----------



## planter

wash it until the water is clear and there is no floating particles. I also let it sit for about a day after rinsing.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> wash it until the water is clear and there is no floating particles. I also let it sit for about a day after rinsing.


So I just keep the bucket running under a stream of water until it doesn't go cloudy anymore?


----------



## planter

What kind of sand is it?

Is the gravel standard aquarium gravel?

I usually fill the bucket up stir the gravel around the I empty the bucket into aonther while passing the water through a strainer. I repeat until the water looks clear. once that's done I let it sit for a day just to make sure that the sand is not leaching anything into the water. It also helps saturate the sand.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> What kind of sand is it?
> 
> Is the gravel standard aquarium gravel?
> 
> I usually fill the bucket up stir the gravel around the I empty the bucket into aonther while passing the water through a strainer. I repeat until the water looks clear. once that's done I let it sit for a day just to make sure that the sand is not leaching anything into the water. It also helps saturate the sand.


Just play sand... seems really fine tho.

If I stir the sand up within 2seconds its all settled.. I'm currently strain it with a rag and sink tap on full pressure.. not much coming out


----------



## planter

If that's the case then it should be fine. 

When you finally put the sand in the aquarium fill the tank with water slowly and leave the filters off if the water is cloudy. When the water clears up turn the filters on.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> If that's the case then it should be fine.
> 
> When you finally put the sand in the aquarium fill the tank with water slowly and leave the filters off if the water is cloudy. When the water clears up turn the filters on.


 Awesome... just rinsed it another 3times, and absolutely nothing coming out.

Just sitting in a bucket in the corner with some hot water

Hey does anyone have any experence with these guys? http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/ much cheaper than BA


----------



## Cory_Dad

Tanked said:


> god... I don't even wanna think about how far it is for me
> :


Well, at least you got the name right...


----------



## Cory_Dad

Tanked said:


> Awesome... just rinsed it another 3times, and absolutely nothing coming out.
> 
> Just sitting in a bucket in the corner with some hot water
> 
> Hey does anyone have any experence with these guys? http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/ much cheaper than BA


Yes, I've ordered twice from them and both times good experience.

Apparently though if you tell BA's the price at P&P they will match it. Shipping is free at P&P for orders over $200, at BS's over $35.

I don't play the price matching game. If P&P is cheaper, I buy from there.

As for your sand, you can also do less washing but use clarifier in the tank. That will cause the finer particles to clump. You can either siphon it off the bottom or let the sponge in the filter trap it. Just be sure to clean the sponge afterwards.

If you have a canister filter (even a HOD too I guess) you may want to slip a sponge or some pantyhose over the intake to stop the fine sand particles from abrading the impeller.


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> Well, at least you got the name right...


Sooo.. that makes me Jesus right?



Cory_Dad said:


> Yes, I've ordered twice from them and both times good experience.
> 
> Apparently though if you tell BA's the price at P&P they will match it. Shipping is free at P&P for orders over $200, at BS's over $35.
> 
> I don't play the price matching game. If P&P is cheaper, I buy from there.
> 
> As for your sand, you can also do less washing but use clarifier in the tank. That will cause the finer particles to clump. You can either siphon it off the bottom or let the sponge in the filter trap it. Just be sure to clean the sponge afterwards.
> 
> If you have a canister filter (even a HOD too I guess) you may want to slip a sponge or some pantyhose over the intake to stop the fine sand particles from abrading the impeller.


Awesome!!!!

Thats were I'm gonna order an Aquaclear filter from them for my next 20G.
Btw does anyone know were I can find something like this for a 20G only less flashy and cheaper? shttp://www.swelluk.com/img/shop/original/aquarium-lighting-arcadia-overtank-luminaire-marine-t8-lamps1.jpg I like these much better than a hood

Don't think I'm going to have any problems, This stuff is settling nicely in the bucket.. but well see I'll pick up some clarifier if it gets too bad..

Thanks corydaddy


----------



## ameekplec.

Tanked said:


> Thats were I'm gonna order a...


Are you drunk man?


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> Are you drunk man?


 lmao! fuck no... Tired, hell yes! been up since 5am


----------



## ameekplec.

Tanked said:


> shttp://www.swelluk.com/img/shop/original/aquarium-lighting-arcadia-overtank-luminaire-marine-t8-lamps1.jpg I like these much better than a hood


Unfortunately, they are going to run you A LOT more than your ordinary light or hood. There are a few manufacturers of these T5HO units. I think Sea U marine (seaumarine.com) might carry some of them like the nice Giesemann units:
http://www.giesemann.de/210,2,,.html


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> Unfortunately, they are going to run you A LOT more than your ordinary light or hood. There are a few manufacturers of these T5HO units. I think Sea U marine (seaumarine.com) might carry some of them like the nice Giesemann units:
> http://www.giesemann.de/210,2,,.html


There's gotta be a low priced designed one... god damn I'm not paying $450 for a light..

I would only need two bulbs from what I under stand for a 20-40gallon tank not four right? 

Thanks bro


----------



## Tanked

I think I found something... http://www.current-usa.com/novaextremet5hox2.html I'll call tommorow for a shiped price.

Edit-- This one sounds up my ally for my first tank http://www.current-usa.com/satellite.html


----------



## ameekplec.

Tanked said:


> There's gotta be a low priced designed one... god damn I'm not paying $450 for a light..


lol....I'm looking to pay $850 for a 12" light......

If you're not looking to go CO2, or dose heavily with excel, then 2 T5's should be fine. But with the T5HO, you may have to start to supplement to get optimal plant health.


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> lol....I'm looking to pay $850 for a 12" light......
> 
> If you're not looking to go CO2, or dose heavily with excel, then 2 T5's should be fine. But with the T5HO, you may have to start to supplement to get optimal plant health.


 lmao.. fuck I only have three plants, no way in hell I'm dumping $400 to keep them alive!


----------



## ameekplec.

Check out coralife fixtures. They're just as good, bulbs cost less to replace (Current uses square pin PC bulbs), and cheaper. IMO, current USA fixtures look pretty nice, all black, but coralife fixtures are nice too.

I have one of these over my tank:
http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/c293075p16890095.2.html








$47.99 from petsandponds.com

Looks good, and the light is clean, not yellowish. An very sleek and small design. And under $50!


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> Check out coralife fixtures. They're just as good, bulbs cost less to replace (Current uses square pin PC bulbs), and cheaper. IMO, current USA fixtures look pretty nice, all black, but coralife fixtures are nice too.
> 
> I have one of these over my tank:
> http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/c293075p16890095.2.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $47.99 from petsandponds.com
> 
> Looks good, and the light is clean, not yellowish. An very sleek and small design. And under $50!


I'm sorry bud but I'm tired and my thinking ability right now is comparable with that of cory dad's on seniors day at sears.

So is that cora-life one, one of the ones that sites raised up in the center of the tanks like this? http://www.aquariumarts.com/orbit_single.jpg or do I have to buy the legs or something?


----------



## Tanked

Duh nuh nuh


----------



## Cory_Dad

Tanked said:


> Duh nuh nuh


This is the most intelligent thing you've said all day!

I just wish I knew what it meant...


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> This is the most intelligent thing you've said all day!
> 
> I just wish I knew what it meant...


I'll let you know as soon as I do


----------



## ameekplec.

eh?



The coralife fixtures (T5 Normal Output) sit on the trim of the tank with extendable 'legs'. They don't really sit above on stilts, but just above the surface of the tank.


----------



## Tanked

So the coralife hoods are just this one with the red peice cut off?


----------



## ameekplec.

Except the bulb/fixture part is tiny. Over a 24" tank, I think the actual fixture is about 2.5 inches x 1 inch x 23.5 inches. It's very small and sleek.


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> Except the bulb/fixture part is tiny. Over a 24" tank, I think the actual fixture is about 2.5 inches x 1 inch x 23.5 inches. It's very small and sleek.


Sweet!!!!, Thats kinda what I'm after... Basically a peice of trim with a light underneath it. 

Btw wheres my clay log and wheres that pets&ponds place located?


----------



## Tanked

sweet, tanks finally ready too go 

ph- 7.2 (lowering to 7.0)

Ammonia- 0ppm

Nitrite- 0ppm

Nitrates-25ppm

Chlorine- 0ppm


----------



## Chris S

Silly boy, don't bother measuring chlorine levels! You will notice if you have high chlorine levels before you ever get a chance to measure it, because all your fish will be dead.


----------



## Tanked

Chris S said:


> Silly boy, don't bother measuring chlorine levels! You will notice if you have high chlorine levels before you ever get a chance to measure it, because all your fish will be dead.


 but its in the kit...and it has a really cool bottle.

seriously tho, I just over do everything.. If the bottle says test once I test twice. Idk why its just the way I'am

I'm really getting eager to get some fish!!!!!! either a school off cory cats, or a pair off Bengal loachs for this tank


----------



## ameekplec.

Go with the cories, as you will be able to keep more, and see more natural interaction. the loaches, you need to keep a few together (6+), and your tank can't handle that many.

yeah, don't bother with chlorine. You'll see the results in your tank better than any test kit.

As for petsandponds, as far as I know, they do not have a retail location. All online.

And the clay logs? Dammed if I know. Never got a tracking number or anything from the Germans who made the caves.


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> Go with the cories, as you will be able to keep more, and see more natural interaction. the loaches, you need to keep a few together (6+), and your tank can't handle that many.
> 
> yeah, don't bother with chlorine. You'll see the results in your tank better than any test kit.
> 
> As for petsandponds, as far as I know, they do not have a retail location. All online.
> 
> And the clay logs? Dammed if I know. Never got a tracking number or anything from the Germans who made the caves.


Ok, not really at let down as there both really interesting fish  btw will cories use caves and what not?.. Because I spent a lot off time making caves and I'll be pissed if no one uses them 

Fair enough.. no chlorine test.

There not too far from me.. wounder If I could do a walk in  
but there now the new place for my food supply's.. the fish food is about 40% cheaper than BA.

Depending on when they were shipped it takes about 3weeks to get stuff from Europe.


----------



## ameekplec.

Tanked said:


> Depending on when they were shipped it takes about 3weeks to get stuff from Europe.


It's a box of many ceramic caves - it weighs a ton. Shipping was like a third of the cost...hopefully the damned box gets here soon.


----------



## Riceburner

the caves closed on one end or tubes? You couldn't find a ceramics maker locally to make em?


----------



## Cory_Dad

P&P ships from Critter Cove, 1-180 Front St. S, Orillia, L3V 4S7, so it looks like they have a brick and mortar business too.


----------



## Tanked

Mr.Crack meet Ms.Glass


----------



## Cory_Dad

Hey, wait a minute. That looks like someone used a magic marker on your tank.


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> Hey, wait a minute. That looks like someone used a magic marker on your tank.


 lol I passed out and droped it..jkjk

It's the only way I could show you boys the out line of the crack.


----------



## planter

OUCH.


----------



## Cory_Dad

Tanked said:


> lol I passed out and droped it..jkjk
> 
> It's the only way I could show you boys the out line of the crack.


Hm, I don't see it but I guess I'll take your word for it.

Honestly, if there are that many cracks in the tank, buy a new one and turf the old one. It's just not worth taking a risk.

Tanks are pretty much the cheapest part of the equation (ok, ok, the water and the thermometer are cheaper).


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> OUCH.


 new tank anyone???


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> Hm, I don't see it but I guess I'll take your word for it.
> 
> Honestly, if there are that many cracks in the tank, buy a new one and turf the old one. It's just not worth taking a risk.
> 
> Tanks are pretty much the cheapest part of the equation (ok, ok, the water and the thermometer are cheaper).


Getting a new 20G shortly.. you cant see the permanence marker outlining the crack?.. Jeez I knew you were stupid but I didn't think you were blind too  I'm sorry, couldn't resist.

Which reminds me.. I had this brain wave today.. I thought hey media blasting sand would be cool too use. Whats everyone's opinions on this?


----------



## Sunstar

Painful on the barbles. That's my thought. 

Weeee time for bed. 

ALL HAIL LORD STARSCREAM


----------



## Tanked

"yawn" weres all my fish friends?


----------



## planter

Arrgg trying to pull HC from that stupid floss material that it comes with.


----------



## ameekplec.

lol

Trying to finish applications that are due tomorrow.

Then I'm good for a double CC neat.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> Arrgg trying to pull HC from that stupid floss material that it comes with.


lol what? I'm guessing some kinda plant? 


ameekplec. said:


> lol
> 
> Trying to finish applications that are due tomorrow.
> 
> Then I'm good for a double CC neat.


 good luck with that bub.. I'll tell yah nothing beats doing somthing important at the last minute.


----------



## planter

yeah it's a plant, a tiny plant, with tiny roots, all tangled up together, and it's all attached to a floss material.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> yeah it's a plant, a tiny plant, with tiny roots, all tangled up together, and it's all attached to a floss material.


Is it that stuff that grows across the bottom of the tank like carpet? I like those plants but cant seem to find what there called.


----------



## planter

Yup it's a carpet plant. the real name is HEMIANTHUS CALLITRICHOIDES

HC for short.

Give this a look if you want to see some carpet plants

http://www.aquabotanicstore.com/Aquarium_plants_foreground_s/27.htm


----------



## Tanked

Wow, I really like the way the mirco sword looks!

Hey anyone ever try this http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/c314913p16888475.2.html looks kinda interesting.


----------



## planter

you can make one with a coke bottle. 

google DIY brine shrimp hatchery or something like that to get the how to on how to build one. Live brine shrimp is like crack for fish. Once they get on it they are hooked. These are great to grow out baby brine shimp for fry. I've never used one but it is widley used.


----------



## Tanked

Sweet!!! http://www.fishlore.com/brine-shrimphatching.htm This looks like fun, and a cheap sorce off food!

now were do I get the eggs.. petsandponds only have a massive drum of them.


----------



## planter

big als has them. they are sold in cans.


----------



## Sunstar

planter said:


> yeah it's a plant, a tiny plant, with tiny roots, all tangled up together, and it's all attached to a floss material.


rock wool pisses me off. I found that you can unroll it.


----------



## Tanked

Evening gentle men


----------



## Cory_Dad

Tanked said:


> Evening gentle men


And un-gentle persons too?


----------



## Cory_Dad

Sunstar said:


> rock wool pisses me off. I found that you can unroll it.


True, but I too have had major wrestling matches with it. In fact there are a number of plants in my 60 that are still wrapped in it; I just gave up.

I feel your pain.


----------



## Ciddian

planter said:


> That's the only reason I bought it I told the wife that we needed a new "family" camera.
> 
> funny how the old one "just stopped" working.


Rofl!! XD Good idea... O_O


----------



## Tanked

Cory_Dad said:


> And un-gentle persons too?


Pft... Feminist


----------



## Tanked

Ciddian said:


> Rofl!! XD Good idea... O_O


 Bah!... another late-niter


----------



## planter

good evening.


----------



## Ciddian

Awe I am off for bed now  Be good guys, remember to turn out the light. ^_~


----------



## planter

Ciddian said:


> Rofl!! XD Good idea... O_O


LOL I'm trying that with a new flat screen HD TV but it's a tougher sell.


----------



## Ciddian

drop your current one on your knee 'by mistake' and upgrade to a 48" like my fiance did. LOL


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> good evening.


Howdy boss



Ciddian said:


> Awe I am off for bed now  Be good guys, remember to turn out the light. ^_~


But its still early...


----------



## Sunstar

Playing HMW http://www.seibertron.com/heavymetalwar/team_view.php?id=15409 They just got off a reset. So here we go again.... starting all over again.


----------



## planter

Ciddian said:


> drop your current one on your knee 'by mistake' and upgrade to a 48" like my fiance did. LOL


The TV I have is a 32" tube TV. I cant really imagine dropping it anywhere 

I want a 58" flat screen but the wife is not going for it.


----------



## planter

Sunstar said:


> Playing HMW http://www.seibertron.com/heavymetalwar/team_view.php?id=15409 They just got off a reset. So here we go again.... starting all over again.


What is that? a game of somekind?


----------



## ameekplec.

planter said:


> The TV I have is a 32" tube TV. I cant really imagine dropping it anywhere
> 
> I want a 58" flat screen but the wife is not going for it.


Well, if you drop that one on your knee from high enough, you'll need to stay off your legs for a while...and what better to do than watch a nice new TV....


----------



## planter

If I get the TV I want the wife will leave me, meaning I will have ample time to watch it. Hmmm.... How much for a new knee?


----------



## Sunstar

Yeah
a text based game where you pick one of 4 transformers factions and play until your mind goes numb. Unfortunately Ike killed their HDD and they lost the game data so there was a major reset. So every one starts over. It's buggy as all hell right now, but its coming back together as they rebuilt it.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> If I get the TV I want the wife will leave me, meaning I will have ample time to watch it. Hmmm.... How much for a new knee?


Not really seeing the down side here boss..



Sunstar said:


> Yeah
> a text based game where you pick one of 4 transformers factions and play until your mind goes numb. Unfortunately Ike killed their HDD and they lost the game data so there was a major reset. So every one starts over. It's buggy as all hell right now, but its coming back together as they rebuilt it.


Damn I bet tempers run high in that thrill packed game


----------



## Sunstar

Tanked said:


> Damn I bet tempers run high in that thrill packed game


You have no idea actually. The amount of arguments, fights, bans, you name it that occur due to that game... its pretty insane.


----------



## Tanked

Sunstar said:


> You have no idea actually. The amount of arguments, fights, bans, you name it that occur due to that game... its pretty insane.


Over action figures?


----------



## Sunstar

Well over action figures AND the game
especially the game

I am so creeped out, it's not funny. I actually thing I got a ghost again...too many random malfunctions tonight.


----------



## planter

whats a ghost?


----------



## Sunstar

something we got which is a bit malevolent around here. It tends to play with the electrics. My coffee maker and fridge malfunctionsed and we just had half a power outage... no fuese problem either. I had to restart all filters too


----------



## planter

Oh you mean a real ghost.. I thought it was some technical term for a computer virus, or something like that.

Creepy.....


----------



## Tanked

Sunstar said:


> something we got which is a bit malevolent around here. It tends to play with the electrics. My coffee maker and fridge malfunctionsed and we just had half a power outage... no fuese problem either. I had to restart all filters too


 Ahh.. that's Corydad, for a man of his size i must say he's pretty light on his feet.


----------



## Tanked

PARTY.. well tommorow night, you fellers?


----------



## planter

I can't have a wedding the next morning.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> I can't have a wedding the next morning.


Weird.. I have a wedding Saturday as well, were abouts?


----------



## planter

The Balagio in woodbridge.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> The Balagio in woodbridge.


O right on.. Pickering for me, went and got my fancy suit today


----------



## planter

LOL me too I'm the best man


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> LOL me too I'm the best man


O well that's always an honer!, I'm just there for the good time


----------



## planter

I've been a best man twice already and I will be my brothers next year. I do feel hounored but I would like to attend a wedding where I didn't have to work all day.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> I've been a best man twice already and I will be my brothers next year. I do feel hounored but I would like to attend a wedding where I didn't have to work all day.


The party's a blast  , what are the roles of a best man... never had the experience myself.


----------



## planter

Pick this up, drop that off, call this person, check this, hold that....etc...etc....etc.....


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> Pick this up, drop that off, call this person, check this, hold that....etc...etc....etc.....


 That sucks, hopefully it isn't all work?


----------



## ameekplec.

Oi, I just finished up a nice section of my application! Where did all the blokes go?


----------



## planter

I'm here all night. It's been quiet lately...


----------



## Tanked

Good morning .


----------



## planter

how was your wedding on Saturday.

I had a blast @ mine,


----------



## Tanked

Was awesome time!.. Hadn't had that much fun in a long time, and it was nice to catch up will my family, she went till about 3:30am 

Any hiccups for the bestman?


----------



## planter

Nope. The speech went well and the day went along as planned for the most part.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> Nope. The speech went well and the day went along as planned for the most part.


She looked like she was gonna start raining on use for a while but all cleared out to a misty cold night  .. how was the ceremony?


----------



## planter

The ceremony was long... The chruch was really hot. We had an overcast for a few hours but no rain. Dam your right it was freak'n cold out at night.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> The ceremony was long... The chruch was really hot. We had an overcast for a few hours but no rain. Dam your right it was freak'n cold out at night.


Lemmie guess catholic wedding?

 I love united weddings.. just under an hour and a half short and sweet.. your not kidding, only wedding I kept my jacket on most of the night.


----------



## planter

yeah Catholic wedding. long day but great party.


----------



## ameekplec.

Tanked said:


> Lemmie guess catholic wedding?
> 
> I love united weddings.. just under an hour and a half short and sweet.. your not kidding, only wedding I kept my jacket on most of the night.


I fall asleep at weddings over 45 minutes long. Good thing I've only been to a few catholic weddings...almost fell asleep at one last weekend.

Although, I guess falling asleep doesn't work well with being a groomsman.


----------



## Tanked

How many cources was the meal?


----------



## planter

5

Italian wedding


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> I fall asleep at weddings over 45 minutes long. Good thing I've only been to a few catholic weddings...almost fell asleep at one last weekend.
> 
> Although, I guess falling asleep doesn't work well with being a groomsman.


 Whatta guy, doesn't find fish boring but two people committing there life's to each other is.. in your defense catholic weddings are soooooooooooooooooooooooo long its unreal



planter said:


> 5
> 
> Italian wedding


 Nice!!!! I went to a Portuguese wedding once0.
and no joke it was closer to 10


----------



## planter

I know about Portuguese weddings trust me. 

I'm Portuguese  

Just when you think there can't possibly be any more food.... surprise a 15 FT long table of seafood pops up @ midnight.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> I know about Portuguese weddings trust me.
> 
> I'm Portuguese
> 
> Just when you think there can't possibly be any more food.... surprise a 15 FT long table of seafood pops up @ midnight.


Lol! It was soup and pork dish's one after the other.. you get scared to eat wondering what the next meals gonna be!

And the deserts.. holy shit, enough types of cake pies and baked goods?.. yall know how to feed a man tho


----------



## Riceburner

Tanked said:


> catholic weddings are soooooooooooooooooooooooo long its unreal


ya gotta get used to em...


----------



## Tanked

Riceburner said:


> ya gotta get used to em...


ZZzzzzz.. huh what? did someone say somthi zzzzzzzzz  I'm very impatient.


----------



## Sunstar

I am trying to sleep. but I was facinated by watching my shrimp make eggs. >.>


----------



## Cory_Dad

Sunstar said:


> I am trying to sleep. but I was facinated by watching my shrimp make eggs. >.>


I'll have mine over easy with some whole wheat toast and Frank's Hot sauce, please.


----------



## ameekplec.

Sure is quiet these days.


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> Sure is quiet these days.


This forum needs more late nighters


----------



## Dennis

I'll be a latenight threader for the next few weeks. Working nights so not much to do other than check the forums! lol


----------



## planter

funny, next week I'll be going to day shift. (I've been promoted  )


----------



## Dennis

planter said:


> funny, next week I'll be going to day shift. (I've been promoted  )


Congrats on the promotion!

I actually enjoy working nights, just haven't been for a few weeks. We are on a messed up rotation where we are supposed to only work 2 weeks of nights out of every 8 weeks. I usually swap with my coworkers to stay on nights as long as possible. Just haven't been able to the last few months because of vacations and moving and stuff... oh well, on nights now for at least another month!


----------



## planter

I like the night shift too. But I also like bigger pay checks.  

I've been on nights for a year now. I am going to miss it.


----------



## Dennis

planter said:


> I like the night shift too. But I also like bigger pay checks.
> 
> I've been on nights for a year now. I am going to miss it.


You actually like bigger pay checks?!?! Crap, I can't find enough to do with the amount they pay me now. What the heck would I do with more?!?! 

After all, I'm all out of useable aquarium space! lmao


----------



## planter

LOL. Bigger check bigger toys, and of course more shoes for the wife.


----------



## Tanked

evening yall


----------



## planter

Good evening.


----------



## Tanked

Congrats on the promo planter!


----------



## sawman88

im not really a late nighter as its 12:30 and i got to be up at 7:30 for work.. but im moving soon and im deeply obsessed with designing my fish room becuase its in a besement WOOT.... im looking for those industrial racks... you see in grocery stores and the home depot... but so far no luck... i COULD just build a wooden one but i would rather a metal one.. then i can set it up however iw atned.... and such..


----------



## planter

Thanks Tanked


----------



## Tanked

sawman88 said:


> im not really a late nighter as its 12:30 and i got to be up at 7:30 for work.. but im moving soon and im deeply obsessed with designing my fish room becuase its in a besement WOOT.... im looking for those industrial racks... you see in grocery stores and the home depot... but so far no luck... i COULD just build a wooden one but i would rather a metal one.. then i can set it up however iw atned.... and such..


O like warehouse shelving?.. my father has one that he wants gone its about 16ft long, prolly 8ft wide and over 6ft tall.. I could ask him what hed want for it maybe $100?



planter said:


> Thanks Tanked


Np.. Guess hard work does pay off!


----------



## sawman88

heh,,, not QUITE that large.. thinking something like 8 feet long 4 feet wide 6 feet high. not 1000% sure what it is called but you see it used at alot of pet stores., and the home depot and grocery stores and such... its got end frames with slots in it and the shelves kind of hook into it,


----------



## Tanked

sawman88 said:


> heh,,, not QUITE that large.. thinking something like 8 feet long 4 feet wide 6 feet high. not 1000% sure what it is called but you see it used at alot of pet stores., and the home depot and grocery stores and such... its got end frames with slots in it and the shelves kind of hook into it,


I'm pretty sure ours you can fit to make all sizes as the steal is filled with square holes the legs plop into.. Things gotta be good for at least 2000lb.

Dont think it can be made shorter tho just width and height.


----------



## planter

That warehouse racking will hold more weight then you could ever throw at it . The standard 8' x 4' section is rated up to 10,000lbs they can hold a lot more then that though if the weight is spread over evenly. The rack must not have any dents or bends in it because the amount of weight it can support may drop to less then half of that. 

It's very expensive to buy this stuff new. Because of type steel that is used and all of the inspections they must pass. Your best bet is to call a company that installs them and ask if they have any peices lying around. Still it's going to be pricey they won't give it away. We just installed a rack at our place and a 30' x 4' x 18' H section was $13,000 for the racks alone.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> That warehouse racking will hold more weight then you could ever throw at it . The standard 8' x 4' section is rated up to 10,000lbs they can hold a lot more then that though if the weight is spread over evenly. The rack must not have any dents or bends in it because the amount of weight it can support may drop to less then half of that.
> 
> It's very expensive to buy this stuff new. Because of type steel that is used and all of the inspections they must pass. Your best bet is to call a company that installs them and ask if they have any peices lying around. Still it's going to be pricey they won't give it away. We just installed a rack at our place and a 30' x 4' x 18' H section was $13,000 for the racks alone.


Wow.. This doesn't have any holes and I don't think you could dent it. The steal is 3" square tubing.. Would be cool to have one massive fish tank on the first level.. Would be like 500gallons!


----------



## ameekplec.

planter said:


> funny, next week I'll be going to day shift. (I've been promoted  )


Congrats!!! A SW tank is in order!!!

Yeah, that racking is tough stuff. I worked at a warehouse for one summer, and those racks can definitely hold some giant tanks


----------



## planter

The racking is tough but can be dented. Trust me it's no match for a 9600lb forklift. Good luck denting it at home though. 

SW..... not yet. cash is not the issue I've only been keeping fish or a year, and FW planted tanks are enough for now. It's I'm still learning something new everyday with the tanks I have. With a new job to learn the last thing I need now is to learn how to keep a reef. 

A think a new car might be in the works


----------



## Tanked

What kinda vehicle you after truck,car, sports, gas saver?


----------



## planter

Tanked said:


> What kinda vehicle you after truck,car, sports, gas saver?


No idea. I want a sports coupe but the wife...... not so much.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> No idea. I want a sports coupe but the wife...... not so much.


Its easier to ask for forgiveness than permission 

And contrary to popular belief most v8 sports cars will get into the high 20's mpg when driven nicely.. Too none car and motor nuts its easier for a large engine v8 to move a package than it is for say a 4cylinder to move the same package.. Both engines do the same work one just has to work harder to do it which means less efficient.


----------



## planter

I don't want a v8 a v6 would be enough. 

" Its easier to ask for forgiveness than permission  " Are you married?


----------



## sawman88

BOOOO saltwater..... FW tank are way cooler imo.... but thats just me...


----------



## planter

FW planted tanks rock


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> I don't want a v8 a v6 would be enough.
> 
> " Its easier to ask for forgiveness than permission  " Are you married?


v6? Common.. Wheres your inner child, be fore warned once hes out he aint going back in.

MORE POWA!!!!!!!

Lmfao! no way!, I'm only 18



planter said:


> FW planted tanks rock


I keep telling myself this... Doesn't seem to work and there's this brown shit on one of my plants leafs.


----------



## Sunstar

I've been painting a figure for a painting contest at noon. I was given a model this afternoon and told to paint it and enter. the Staff at the local GW wants me to give another painter a run for his money. I haven't been painting much lately but before the summer I was reigning local painter.


----------



## planter

Tanked said:


> v6? Common.. Wheres your inner child, be fore warned once hes out he aint going back in.
> 
> MORE POWA!!!!!!!
> 
> Lmfao! no way!, I'm only 18
> 
> I keep telling myself this... Doesn't seem to work and there's this brown shit on one of my plants leafs.


18... no wonder I've been saying sorry about stuff I did years ago to this day. They never forget. 

Don't need more power. I drive to work and home and I'm in no hurry to get to either place.

The brown stuff don't worry about it. It will go away eventually.

Patience is what planted tanks are all about. I've learned more about plants by killing them then keeping them alive.


----------



## Sunstar

here's a quick pic. Hard to paint hwen you are drunk.









Not that great a photo. But I am going to bed.


----------



## Tanked

planter said:


> 18... no wonder I've been saying sorry about stuff I did years ago to this day. They never forget.
> 
> Don't need more power. I drive to work and home and I'm in no hurry to get to either place.
> 
> The brown stuff don't worry about it. It will go away eventually.
> 
> Patience is what planted tanks are all about. I've learned more about plants by killing them then keeping them alive.


 It's only illegal if you get caught.

Not even the power.. just the sound of a v8 crackling and popping going down the road "Drools over keyboard".. You into building your own ride?.. A Chevy s-10 with a ls1 makes a nice daily driver 

Its weird, The plant that gets less light is the healthiest one in the tank.

Sounds good, Now since my remaining cichlid might die how long Do i wait before adding more fish?


----------



## ameekplec.

planter said:


> No idea. I want a sports coupe but the wife...... not so much.


Wait? So, you want a sports coupe, and not so much the wife? lol



Sunstar said:


> here's a quick pic. Hard to paint hwen you are drunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that great a photo. But I am going to bed.


You are a giant geek Sunstar. Are you Marines? Boo marines. I had a 5k point Eldar army, but it sits in my shelf now. Never learned how to play though, just painted them. When I have the DSLR up again(batteries dead), I will post a pic.


----------



## planter

I find it strange that both of them got ill... Wait it out a bit. See how the corys do over the next few weeks. Step up the water changes. If you have plants that are dying remove them. Keep the tank as clean as possible. If everything goes smooth add some more fish slowly. Patience.... 

I was never into building cars. However, I did modify my hyundai tibouron years back. I added a chip, installed a cold air intake, upgraded the cam shafts, high flow catback system.... I can't remember what else. It was a quick little car in it's glory day's.


----------



## planter

ameekplec. said:


> Wait? So, you want a sports coupe, and not so much the wife? lol
> 
> You are a giant geek Sunstar. Are you Marines? Boo marines. I had a 5k point Eldar army, but it sits in my shelf now. Never learned how to play though, just painted them. When I have the DSLR up again(batteries dead), I will post a pic.


I can't see the pics. Dam filter at work blocks them.

I'll keep the wife... unless you have a vette you want to trade for


----------



## Tanked

ameekplec. said:


> Wait? So, you want a sports coupe, and not so much the wife? lol


Thats a loaded question eric.



planter said:


> I find it strange that both of them got ill... Wait it out a bit. See how the corys do over the next few weeks. Step up the water changes. If you have plants that are dying remove them. Keep the tank as clean as possible. If everything goes smooth add some more fish slowly. Patience....
> 
> I was never into building cars. However, I did modify my hyundai tibouron years back. I added a chip, installed a cold air intake, upgraded the cam shafts, high flow catback system.... I can't remember what else. It was a quick little car in it's glory day's.


I dont know what to tell yah. They got Ich I got rid of that and now everything went to shit. I doubt it was the medicine as I used half the recommended dosage (because the fish are young)

Ok, I'll wait two weeks and go from there 

Some of the jap cars are fast but the only real way to get big hp out of a 4cylinder is turbo or charger. I'm into the domestics myself. If you find a late 90's trans am or early 2000's ws6 there a solid performer.. cant go wrong with a stang either.


----------



## ameekplec.

The small Japanese cars are made with the stock JDM limit of 188 hp, so they really can't take off with out modification, which incidentally happen to be very easy; this gives rise to all the rice rockets we see out there.

Lol, no I don't have a vette to trade for. Father used to have a '69 Stingray, nice car.

As for your tank, here's my take:

You got ich, and you treated it with a copper based medication, as most ich meds are. This cured your fish, but caused your plants to die or suffer tissue damage. This leads to rotting plants and algae blooms (the brown crap). The conditions then lead to the poor health of your fish from high nitrogenous waste levels. Step up water changes, take all affected plants out (they are going to get worse before better) , and keep monitoring the other fish.

Sorry I missed this earlier - doing a lot of reefkeeping forum readings lately.

And don't worry. Planted tanks are wicked good.


----------



## planter

The best Trans Am was the 78 model. My dad had one with a 6.6L V8 it was a beast. mind you it got only 200KMs a tank if you were gentle with it. I remember burying the needle on it once on the 401 I have no idea how fast I was going. But I noticed the gas needle started to move  

The car handled like a wheelbarrow and I took a bath every time it rained because the T roof leaked but It was a sweet ride. I loved that car.


I had a tank that was wiped out once due to a stange infection. I never found out why they got sick either. It's common in new tanks.


----------



## planter

ameekplec. said:


> The small Japanese cars are made with the stock JDM limit of 188 hp, so they really can't take off with out modification, which incidentally happen to be very easy; this gives rise to all the rice rockets we see out there.
> 
> Lol, no I don't have a vette to trade for. Father used to have a '69 Stingray, nice car.
> 
> As for your tank, here's my take:
> 
> You got ich, and you treated it with a copper based medication, as most ich meds are. This cured your fish, but caused your plants to die or suffer tissue damage. This leads to rotting plants and algae blooms (the brown crap). The conditions then lead to the poor health of your fish from high nitrogenous waste levels. Step up water changes, take all affected plants out (they are going to get worse before better) , and keep monitoring the other fish.
> 
> Sorry I missed this earlier - doing a lot of reefkeeping forum readings lately.
> 
> And don't worry. Planted tanks are wicked good.


There you go tanked I'm not %100 convinced that the brownstuff was caused by the meds though...

Ameekplec AKA aquatic CSI


----------



## planter

I just realized that this is my last shift on nights. Neek week I'm on Day's for good. 

I guess I won't be around much to add to this 300+ posed thread.


----------



## ameekplec.

LOL

Well, if anything the brown stuff is probably algae brought on by nutrient excesses. Improbable that the meds caused it, but possible.

The solution to a lot of problems in the world of aquarium keeping: just keep doing water changes till everything is ok again - unless your water is screwing everything up.

Ok, time to pass out now. See you later folks.


----------



## Sunstar

ameekplec. said:


> Wait? So, you want a sports coupe, and not so much the wife? lol
> 
> You are a giant geek Sunstar. Are you Marines? Boo marines. I had a 5k point Eldar army, but it sits in my shelf now. Never learned how to play though, just painted them. When I have the DSLR up again(batteries dead), I will post a pic.


Ugh no... not marines. I can't stand marines. I have tyranids and I want Orks. But I despise marines. I just got challenged yesterday to paint one for today.

I do mostly fantasy. I don't have my whole army painted, but I have several thousand points done. I have over 10K points. I love conversions.

Orcs and Goblins


----------



## sawman88

is it too late to get this bad boy started?


----------



## Sunstar

what this thread?

I was wondering about it. Kinda tired been watching my shrimp tonight. they've been firing off babies. turned the flashlignt on and there's babies EVERYWHERE.


----------



## sawman88

its about anything . as long as its late. wow sunstar you are by far the biggest nerd ever. i bow down to your extreme nerdism.


----------



## Tanked

Evening yall


----------



## Sunstar

nerd, geek.... aaah fangirl....whatever  it makes me happy  I would like to add an Aquarium section to my site too....


----------



## sawman88

wow i felt liek i was a nerd chilling with my friends playing mtg and tlaking about MMOGs all night. you sure your a girl and not some uber nerd. that was constructed from the parts of lesser nerds?


----------



## Sunstar

I am pretty sure I am a girl. My husband could confirm this.


----------



## Tanked

sawman88 said:


> wow i felt liek i was a nerd chilling with my friends playing *mtg* and tlaking about *MMOGs* all night. you sure your a girl and not some uber nerd. that was constructed from the parts of lesser nerds?


wtf is that


----------



## Sunstar

MMOG, as far as I can tell is massively multiplayer online games. not sure what an mtg is. Wait... magic the gathering?


----------



## ameekplec.

LOL.

Ok, I am a nerd, and I would be the first to admit it. MTG. lol. I only have one deck now, theme deck: Angels, with Serras from Alpha and Beta. I rock. What ed is MTG on now? I started right after revised, and stopped right after 7th.

I have a high elf army with only about 500 pts painted, but another 1500 unpainted...and it probably will always stay that way unless someone else gets them.

Although, the strike against my nerdness is my utter inability to play any RPG type games. I have only played counter strike once or twice. It's boring, IMO, along with most computer games. I am however, the master of Super Mario Brothers 3 on NES. I will rock your socks.

But the big plus to nerdness: I spend most of my working days looking at cells and yelling at blots and equipment.


----------



## Sunstar

you don't want to know what points value I have with the wood elves, lizardmen (very old school) and battle fleet gothic.... I don't want to know what I spent.


----------



## ameekplec.

lolz....further nerdness, fully understood. 


Lizardmen? sweet.


----------



## Sunstar

as I said... nerd... geek... heard it all. If you were to walk into my living room, you'd see a poster and painting of Starscream (I did the painting) and transformers everywhere. My bedroom has a huge Decepticon insignia painted on the wall and more transformers. I need a house.....


----------



## sawman88

welll... there is a new set about every 4 months.. and there has been ever since magic has started.. ther ear ALOT of sets... its getting rediclous. i think they are up to 10th edition and they release an edition every year.  i started collecting warhammer. i played marines . well no... i bought about 20 marines and painted them i never learned how to play.. i dont know where they are now, i belive they are mixed in with my leggos at my moms house hehe. and yes MMOG is a massive multiplayer RPG. liek FF11, wow EVE and runescape. i wonder.. are fish nerdy? i dont think so really. i like fish as a hobby becuse the perticipants are vast. its loved by guys girls kids adults. and everyoen.


----------



## Sunstar

fish are geeky


----------



## sawman88

yeah,... expecially when you have MTS and spend all night talking about it on some net foruM  prision break is on soon WOOT


----------



## Sunstar

Prison break?


----------



## sawman88

yeah its only the most awesomest show EVER!


----------



## Sunstar

aaah. I wouldn't know. I don't have a tube. I just watch fish or tf's on my dvd...


----------



## sawman88

what is a TF? oooo ytou mean trans formers. hey do you really own all those models of transformers on your webby?


----------



## Sunstar

all the tf's on my page are mine and you're right, TransFormers. I don't have all my pics up... I gotta find the ones I took recently to post.


----------



## ameekplec.

Sunstar said:


> fish are geeky


Especially when you religiously monitor chemistry, are constantly concerned with biological activity and mechanical filtration, parameter control and maintenance and light cycles and supplementation....a realm for the Geeks for sure. Oh, and automation. Now that I've started SW, automation is King! They have some really neat monitoring equipment, lighting arrays (I am enamored with T5HO fixtures now), top off systems, and just about anything else you want.

I saw a system that can monitor every parameter, and also has an alarm when it senses any other alarm or other unusual sound coming from the tank, and it's connected to the phone line, so it calls you to tell you what is wrong with the tank. Or some of the more simple ("Simple") systems that you can access via the net to check parameters and status of equipment. Neato. But definitely not cheap.

We are all geeks ladies and gents. Some are just more hardcore than others.

BTW, MTG is up to Tenth? Wow, I hope it's not gotten crappier and crappier. Revised was the pinnacle of MTG. Everything that came after is crap. Except Saga. That set was ridiculous.

I am a big nerd. I'll go back to reading papers on bimolecular signaling pathways now.


----------



## Sunstar

Ameekplec, I just drooled. That is never a good sign... the automated paramater watching system sounds awesome..... I was looking at salt tanks today and thinking....hmmmmmm. Would my husband notice?


----------



## planter

What happened to Tanked?


----------



## desjardo

House MD. I converted from prison break a while ago. Can only handle so much runnung!


----------



## Dennis

*Late night thread revival*

Well, I'm currently working nights for the next few weeks, so I thought I'd revive this old thread.

So... who else is up right now and what are you doing?

Me... I'm watching Firefly and checking the forums I belong to while waiting for the episodes to load.


----------



## Sunstar

I haven't been able to sleep since my "forked lightning strike" tonight was a major disappointment.


----------



## WiyRay

I for one, would like to say... studying for midterms suck. 
Good night.


----------



## atclarkson

eh oh

anyone around tonight?


----------



## Cory_Dad

I'm not here...


----------



## crxmaniac

nope, im not drinking on a weeknight at all...


----------



## atclarkson

lol.

5 mins til lights out on the tank.

Warts on the bottom of your feet suck.


----------



## crxmaniac

yea that sucks, all my tanks are on timers, listening to some jams on the radio and having some coronas and SC's


----------



## Cory_Dad

So does a vacuum cleaner.

Mi lights went out at 20:00. I figure 11 hours per day is enough.


----------



## crxmaniac

lol i heard Dysons never lose suction


----------



## atclarkson

tank is on a timer.... 3 2 1

12 hours here, seems to be working


----------



## crxmaniac

yup, well today is a new day


----------



## atclarkson

to...night is a new day?

lol

whats all your guy's excuses for being up? (well, we know the honda man is drinking, and seems as tho corydad is too lol)

Me, I'm still not off my summer bar job hours lol.... tired at 5pm, wide awake at 3am


----------



## Cory_Dad

No it's not. As per the time stamp on you post, the day was already 6 minutes old. To a computer that's a LONG time.


----------



## atclarkson

computers don't have feelings. that or mine is a champ, i yell at it all the time and it comes back for more

http://www.break.com/pictures/god-hates-katy-perry671230.html


----------



## crxmaniac

ehh. 6 minutes, whos counting...cory...oh well i had to refill 6 2 liters of co2 mixtures, drinking turned out to be a by-product of it 

AND i dot have to work till late tomorrow afternoon, no doubt i will be woken up be a call though...and wife works nights


----------



## atclarkson

nothing going for tomorrow.... a regular day off school is great


----------



## crxmaniac

atclarkson said:


> computers don't have feelings. that or mine is a champ, i yell at it all the time and it comes back for more
> 
> http://www.break.com/pictures/god-hates-katy-perry671230.html


AWESOME


----------



## atclarkson

you won't want to poop ever again.... i warned you.

http://www.break.com/pictures/a-cobra-in-the-toilet671210.html


----------



## crxmaniac

atclarkson said:


> you won't want to poop ever again.... i warned you.
> 
> http://www.break.com/pictures/a-cobra-in-the-toilet671210.html


You so funny, i always have to poop at some point


----------



## atclarkson

i want a dwarf puffer.


----------



## crxmaniac

that was random, u sure you're not drinking? I got a figure 8 puffer. Same thing? I dunno, its the wifes'


----------



## atclarkson

ahahaha

not much of a drinker myself. Mostly only on fight nights (UFC) a few pints with the boys now and then and camping. About once a month lately lol (terrible for a 22 year old guy huh


figure 8s are bigger a bit bigger, not sure the differences beyod that (DP is about an inch long lol)


----------



## crxmaniac

well ours is about 1.5 inches long, or so. he likes snails, we drop close to 30 in and hes eaten them all withen a week, pig!


----------



## atclarkson

haha thats awesome, do you feed him anything else?


----------



## crxmaniac

we drop in a few freeze dried plankton that he eats but he doesnt eat flakes or anything like pellets, hes a bit of a snob, although he does peck at the golden mystrey snail we have in the tank thats atleast 2-2.5 inches in diameter, im out gotta take off tty'all later


----------



## breeze905

i'm also a late nighter... i work nights from 11pm till 6 pm... and i can surf the net so i'm almost always on here nowadays.


----------



## Sunstar

late night tonight due to migraine... I know I shouldn't be online with one, it's not Severe like I can get them, but all the same... I hate this weather. this is the trigger.


----------



## atclarkson

howdy


weather does suck tonight. rain  

Anyone else up late?

Getting my puffers tomorrow!!


----------



## blossom112

wtg congrats on puffers!!!
Im up but tired and going to bed soon!
dog grooming tomorrow and snail shopping! lol
how am i to sleep .........I wanna watch my new plecs ........


----------



## atclarkson

haha i'm stoked.

good luck with the snails, they look pretty cool!


----------



## blossom112

Thanks ...I thaught the store was on kennedy   to find it is on parliment   
oh so far away!!!!
Am wounding if I can get some held till friday lol but they will all be gone!!!!
but ILL drop the dogs at the groomers then catch the bus ...


----------



## atclarkson

weren't you going to bed... like an hour ago?


----------



## blossom112

yeh but I was looking around and at other sites then checking the new plecs oh so hard to go to bed but so tired too lol 
and the male bn being funny at the cave and the zebras are peeking at me then on my right the new frags look soooooo pretty!!!!
what am I to do !
oh and I forgot the endlers had babys again lol


----------



## atclarkson

lol too funny

there's a skunk in my basement window thing tearing my screen apart lol....


----------



## pat3612

*Ok whos up tonight*

Whos up tonight worried about my shrimp cant sleep.


----------



## Ciddian

I am up! 

But not for long.. I am pooped after today Oye..


----------



## pat3612

Ciddian said:


> I am up!
> 
> But not for long.. I am pooped after today Oye..


 What did you do today. I babysitted my grand daughter. Did water changes, dishes , vacumed, yata yata yata lol.


----------



## blossom112

Im up just gonna eat a salad and get right back!


----------



## pat3612

blossom112 said:


> Im up just gonna eat a salad and get right back!


Ok hows my tank lol


----------



## blossom112

great .... and new arrivals 4 frags sooo pretty!!!.... and im thinking a shrimp will be nice in it lol

my dogs loook soo good today she gave them a poofy head ,ears and tail this time lol

I almost expect them to speak french lo l


----------



## pat3612

Did you get your new tank yet.


----------



## Sunstar

I am listening to the irritating burble of my brine shrimp hatchery bubbling with fresh water and brine eggs until at least an hour passes. sucks I poured to much brine eggs into it OOPS


----------



## atclarkson

pat3612 said:


> Whos up tonight worried about my shrimp cant sleep.


Whats wrong with shrimp?



Sunstar said:


> I am listening to the irritating burble of my brine shrimp hatchery bubbling with fresh water and brine eggs until at least an hour passes. sucks I poured to much brine eggs into it OOPS


Whats wrong with burbling? I love having the tank in my room  (and it keeps the humidity up haha)


----------



## pat3612

Sunstar said:


> I am listening to the irritating burble of my brine shrimp hatchery bubbling with fresh water and brine eggs until at least an hour passes. sucks I poured to much brine eggs into it OOPS


Is it hard to hatch them out .


----------



## blossom112

I wanted to grab it today but I had a ton stuff to pick up for the 35 hex  
next week or the week after .... just so much to do and not enough time lol 
and paint omg maybe sunday I have to go to big als tomorrow not sure if thats a good or bad thing lol 

OMG the bubbling driving me friggen nutty from that sponge filter but its clearing the tank ....


----------



## blossom112

you must teach me that ... I have brine eggs but never got around to it ....
alain and julie just went to bed .....and no kiss lol


did you get your CRS ?


----------



## pat3612

atclarkson said:


> Whats wrong with shrimp?
> 
> Whats wrong with burbling? I love having the tank in my room  (and it keeps the humidity up haha)


I have shrimp coming from Texas was to be next day delivery it took 2 days then customs had to clear it. Right now they are in mississauga its the weekend so I prob wont get to Tues.


----------



## blossom112

I wounder how long the heat pack is for ? 
I would worry too . ups dont deliver on weekend?

Gee I finally get the TV they on the Wii all night grrrrrrr 
Think I will lay on sofa and watch TV and fall asleep im pooped .

Hope you get them this weekend!!!!
Good night all


----------



## atclarkson

pat3612 said:


> I have shrimp coming from Texas was to be next day delivery it took 2 days then customs had to clear it. Right now they are in mississauga its the weekend so I prob wont get to Tues.


ah..... thats no fun. I'm sure they'll be fine, the weather hasn't been quite so bad lately


----------



## pat3612

blossom112 said:


> I wounder how long the heat pack is for ?
> I would worry too . ups dont deliver on weekend?
> 
> Gee I finally get the TV they on the Wii all night grrrrrrr
> Think I will lay on sofa and watch TV and fall asleep im pooped .
> 
> Hope you get them this weekend!!!!
> Good night all [/QU
> 
> Talk to you later night.


----------



## Sunstar

Answering everyone:

Burbling is fine, just I have an inch of water in the bottle and it is particularily loud. Humidity needs to be reduced, slag it all. My windows are running. I just don't want to hear the water running. I hate running water.... 

blossom, I can show you how to hatch them out, easy as 3.14. I use two hatcheries so I can have ample BBS for the little tykes. I am getting some eggs in from Thailand soon....I hope. 

Pat, it's pretty easy to hatch them. I just can't get them adult  oh well, baby brine shrimp it is.


----------



## atclarkson

haha fair enough.

bed for me soon. Meeting Ciddian and Katalyst tomorrow and getting my puffers!

night y'all


----------



## ameekplec.

Sunstar said:


> I am getting some eggs in from Thailand soon....I hope.


Killies?

Wait. I must be extra tipsy. BBS eggs. Booooring.


----------



## Sunstar

I was dreaming about getting killie eggs instead of BBS....and chihlid food.


----------



## Ciddian

Omg yay! Couldnt sleep LOL

rofl Ameekplec


----------



## blossom112

omg I up too late tonight ... reading about plant stuff all week .................oh and collecting more things lol 
What am I going to do    
collector of plecos , perfume and animals ......... my friend told me I should have to sell my perfume to buy tank stuff   
need I tell you she isnt my friend anymore ROLMAO .... thats like telling me I should sell my daughter  

Well big day tomorrow better head to bed !


----------



## pat3612

*Still awake*

Waiting I think I have a pair of Jds pairing up so Iam keeping an eye on them not sure if they are pairing or mad . Cant sleep anyway trying to figure out stands.


----------

